
Unix Architecture Evolution from the 1970 PDP-7 to the 2018 FreeBSD - pjmlp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbDebSinSQo
======
mchahn
I didn't have the time to watch the video but I am acutely aware of the
difference between the 1970 unix and today's. My school was down the road from
Bell Labs and we had a PDP-11 running unix in a lab in 1970.

Unrelated: We had many different PDP's and the old PDP-8 still brings back
fond memories. It was the first real computer under $10k and I dreamed that
some day I'd be rich enough to own my very own computer, even though I didn't
know what I would use it for.

------
russellbeattie
I'm sure some people may shudder at the comparison, but the first five years
of so of NodeJS has mimicked the first five years of Unix in many ways. In
particular the fact that modules are only available in original source form,
and the evolution of certain conventions over configuration. Thinking back,
the .jar format may have been the worst thing to happen to Java in retrospect,
as that artificially limited the evolution of the platform...

------
peatmoss
Wow, they did some substantial work on the git repo referenced in the talk.
Being able to ‘git blame’ and see code attributable to Richie is pretty cool.

There are a lot of Unix history articles out there, but this appears to be a
genuinely new contribution. Kudos!

